# Orion HCCA Pop Top, R and G4 series Power / speaker plugs



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

On a few recent occasions, I've needed power / speaker plugs for either Orion HCCA's or PPI PowerClass series amps. I purchased these plugs off eBay but was curious if anyone knew the Digi-Key or Mouser part numbers for these parts?

Here's an example of the power plug:


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I know Guru_Jeff on eBay gets these from somewhere...


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok, I found the manufacturer and part #, only problem is I can't find anyone who sells them! Only distributors and I've been given quotes based on minimum orders of 250 up to 2000!

Manufacturer: *Weco*
*Part # 374-STFB* (4-5 position)
*Part # 378-STFB* (2 position - 4ga)

There is also a PPI specific 378-STFB which is flat at the top, while the Orion/MMATS version is rounded. I've fit the rounded versions in a PPI amp, but not sure if the reverse is possible...


----------

